# Musicians are more passionate?



## Emilia (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you think musicians are more passionate about life in general? Especially in relationships. . . is this something you've thought about or had mentioned to you?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny you should mention that...
Are you willing to expand the initial parameters to music _aficionados_ (more specifically, Classical Music _aficionados_) as well?

Because if you are, I think you'll find that this post is at least peripherally responsive to our speculation here...

and, heaven help me, I'm still proud of what I wrote there.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I can say that I'm more passionate since I started to play music again.
I've been without a guitar or anything except the church's organ and
last fall someone gave me a guitar as a gift.
judy tooley


----------



## Emilia (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I suppose that aficionados would be a more global term to use while posting in this forum, but I think that there is something about the lifelong pursuit of musical and technical excellence that changes 'normal' human intentions. In other words, being this dedicated to beauty and purity in the form of music through constant discipline releases a love of life like nothing else.

At least that's what I think.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I do think that those who listen to classical music tend to have a passion as they obviously appreciate what is good and rather than jnust hearing the music while driving or doing the dishes they(we) like to read up on our composers and the history of music etc. We really 'get into' the music and will search out the best recordings,and to be a musician or other artist takes a passion rather than just a passing interest. I take photographs,as do many,but to me photography is an art form and its something I'm passionate about,even though I don't get the time to indulge in it much these days.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that being around some of the older gospel music will make
you more passionate.
judy tooley


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

couldn't the same be said about other professions as well? Sports, acting, food, etc.... so why should musicians be more "passionate" about life than any of those? if you find somethinig in life that you love to do, isn't that enough already? Why should we praise Music anymore than what it is?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> couldn't the same be said about other professions as well? Sports, acting, food, etc.... so why should musicians be more "passionate" about life than any of those? if you find somethinig in life that you love to do, isn't that enough already? Why should we praise Music anymore than what it is?


I just think that the artistic temperament makes one tend to be more passionate about his or her subject. Sport tends to be about personal growth and development, battling with ones self,pushing harder, and while food may be an art form(and chefs are certainly passionate!) to me it is just fuel for the body. Music and art are fuel for the mind (and soul if such exists)


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> I just think that the artistic temperament makes one tend to be more passionate about his or her subject. Sport tends to be about personal growth and development, battling with ones self,pushing harder, and while food may be an art form(and chefs are certainly passionate!) to me it is just fuel for the body. Music and art are fuel for the mind (and soul if such exists)


So, you are implying that musicians are operating on a higher plane than the cooks and athletes? But, is that element of "soul" really make one more passionate about life? I mean, sure, I enjoy music greatly, and I can understand your analogy, i know what you mean by "Fuel for the mind", but how is "fuel for the mind" _better_ than "fuel for the body"? and, if so, in what ways? Happiness is happiness isn't it? So, what difference does it make, if it comes from the "mind" or the "body"?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> So, you are implying that musicians are operating on a higher plane than the cooks and athletes? But, is that element of "soul" really make one more passionate about life? I mean, sure, I enjoy music greatly, and I can understand your analogy, i know what you mean by "Fuel for the mind", but how is "fuel for the mind" "better" than "fuel for the body"? and, if so, in what ways? Happiness is happiness isn't it? So, what difference does it make, if it came from the "mind" or the "body"?


No no no no no.
I just mean that to be artistic is to be passioante.
And art doesnt just mean paintings but includes well, anything in which a persons expression drives the outcome.
Whenever you strive to create something from within, to express how you are feeling at the time, you are being artistic, and artists tend to be passionate-I think it goes with the territory.
I can spend hours just composing a photograph, how i want it to look and feel,rather than just geting a snapshot.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd like to say that mostly it is an illusion, however classical music society is more allowing of emotional displays than other cultures.


----------



## Emilia (Apr 4, 2008)

Yagan Kiely said:


> I'd like to say that mostly it is an illusion, however classical music society is more allowing of emotional displays than other cultures.


Cultures? Hmm ok.

Well, I was just wondering if the pursuit of music is DIFFERENT from any other pursuit--ie sports cooking whatever. . . and that perhaps it touches something inside of us that isn't normally reached by hobbies built on personal preferences or desires. . . perhaps it is something more global and esentially human?


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Emilia said:


> Cultures? Hmm ok.
> 
> Well, I was just wondering if the pursuit of music is DIFFERENT from any other pursuit--ie sports cooking whatever. . . and that perhaps it touches something inside of us that isn't normally reached by hobbies built on personal preferences or desires. . . perhaps it is something more global and esentially human?


Pursuing music is different than other pursuits, for obvious reasons. As for whether it is more "special" or "better" than other pursuits, that's up for debate. Personally I wouldn't want to make such a claim, because it seems somewhat elitist to say, "hey, I play and listen to classical music, because i am so much more passionate than you!" statements like this belittles other people, and is simply wrong.

I sense you are seeking a "particular answer", an answer that says music "is more global and essentially human", well, perhaps, but that's just a matter of an opinion. I think all human endeavours are essentially human and global, all culture have great painters, they paint, make great art, and are certainly conveying essence of human existence through their paintings; all cultures have sports, isn't it in our nature to love sports and the out-doors? so, the only thing that makes music so great to you and me, is the fact that we like them, after all, if you don't like music, why would you be discussing it on an online forum?


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Gustav, yes cooks can be as passionate as a musician or any other artist.
See what happens when you go to a fancy restaurant and tell the chef that
what he cooked is revolting or tell your wife after dinner that you think she's
a terrible cook.
judy tooley


----------



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

well since i rediscovered my music, now plaiyng piano mandolin and violin, when i gave up piano everyone said i will come to music, the one problem i notice in life is that im 23 and deep into classical music, but because with people my age its not really socially accectable so i get bullied alot at work, and i do somtimes snap when i get repeaditly told classical music is rubbish and a waste of time. with regards to life it gives me reason and somthing to aim for but relationships are a no no because of my tastes in music puts alot of people off.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Methodistgirl said:


> Gustav, yes cooks can be as passionate as a musician or any other artist.
> See what happens when you go to a fancy restaurant and tell the chef that
> what he cooked is revolting or tell your wife after dinner that you think she's
> a terrible cook.
> judy tooley


don't have to stop there, my Economics proffesor constantly relates everything he sees to Economics, it's getting a little old..... okay, prof. we get it, you really LOVE economics!


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

You're right economics can be absolutely boring. I just love my food as much
as my music which I will look up after I log off tonight. I will agree 100%.
judy tooley


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

well some musicians are d-bags and some are just better people


----------



## Emilia (Apr 4, 2008)

well, thinking about it in a more objective way, I realize that there is no fair way to answer this question, especially if you are a non-musican, because it is not really oriented toward non-musicians. (a non-musician being someone who does not earn a living by performing, composing, or conducting music.) It would be more fair to pose this question to a group of musicians, but kind of selectivist.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Emilia said:


> Do you think musicians are more passionate about life in general? Especially in relationships. . .


We are certainly better in bed! Especially the violinists!

With that aside, I think all artists see the world in a different way. A composer of passionate music would be more likely to have a passionate/romantic perception of life.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Emilia said:


> Well, I suppose that aficionados would be a more global term to use while posting in this forum, but I think that there is something about the lifelong pursuit of musical and technical excellence that changes 'normal' human intentions. In other words, being this dedicated to beauty and purity in the form of music through constant discipline releases a love of life like nothing else.
> 
> At least that's what I think.





Emilia said:


> Cultures? Hmm ok.
> 
> Well, I was just wondering if the pursuit of music is DIFFERENT from any other pursuit--ie sports cooking whatever. . . and that perhaps it touches something inside of us that isn't normally reached by hobbies built on personal preferences or desires. . . perhaps it is something more global and esentially human?


This is a critical question...

I guess it depends on what you bring to the pursuit of music, as to what the possibilities are. If these essential qualities are latent within you, and seeking activation through self-development... then I don't think it matters whether it's music or something else, because the changes are taking place inside you, for your heart.

If your heart is the source of the intention, rather than your ego... then I think that whatever happens will be beyond the normal scope of human endeavor.

But these are only ideas of mine... to experience it would be something else.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

In another forum, there is a thread: "Are composers more shy?"


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

Being an athlete as well as a musician I can say that I'm definitely very passionate about both and I wouldn't say I feel more passion when playing music over sport or vice versa. A musicians life is hard and difficult. So to with an athlete. Whatever profession you go with If you want to be truly amazing at it you will have to give up a lot of time in your life but the rewards will be totally worth.

I can't wait until I playing with the Melbourne Symphony. That would be my ultimate goal


----------

